# Interesting CSX doublestack clearance project article



## velotrain (Aug 26, 2019)

The Amtrak dome car discussion caused me ask if the Superliner platform could be lowered sufficiently to build new dome cars for east coast service - there may also be length and width issues. This made me wonder just how much clearance difference there was between east and west. While trying to locate that, I came across this article on what sounds like a massive and complex project.

https://tinyurl.com/y36x7kzf

For myself, the before and after photos aren't particularly interesting, as often it's difficult to see any visual difference at all, such as when an existing bridge is raised or the track is lowered. What I would have liked to see is a photographic time line showing all phases of a few typical projects. Nevertheless, I found myself sucked into reading many pages of it.


----------



## jis (Aug 27, 2019)

Double stack requires 20.5’ AFAIR. Superliners are 16’. NEC tunnel clearance is 14’6” with some loading gauge profile restrictions. No standard dome cars or even the few low profile dome cars that were built for special use through low clearance tunnels on e.g. B&O, fit 14’6”. There of course are hundreds of multi-level cars that fit 14’6” used every day on the NEC.

Just a random additional tidbit - the double decker TGV Duplex that SNCF operates in France would fit in the NEC tunnels fine.


----------



## railiner (Aug 27, 2019)

IIRC, even the "low-profile" dome cars that were built for B&O/C&O, SP, and other's, by Budd and Pullman, exceeded 15 feet in height.
The only "domes" that operated on the NEC were the United Aircraft Turbo Trains. There were the glass-top "Sun Lounge" sleepers on the Silver Meteor. Alaska RR has some single level panoramic lounge cars with glass tops, as well....

IIRC, the "ICE train" that tested on the NEC, borrowed from German Rail, had a 'bistro car' with a few ceiling windows....


----------



## jis (Aug 27, 2019)

railiner said:


> IIRC, even the "low-profile" dome cars that were built for B&O/C&O, SP, and other's, by Budd and Pullman, exceeded 15 feet in height.


You are correct. That piece of misinformation removed from my earlier post. Thanks.


----------



## velotrain (Aug 27, 2019)

jis said:


> Double stack requires 20.5’ AFAIR. Superliners are 16’. NEC tunnel clearance is 14’6” with some loading gauge profile restrictions. No standard dome cars or even the few low profile dome cars that were built for special use through low clearance tunnels on e.g. B&O, fit 14’6”. There of course are hundreds of multi-level cars that fit 14’6” used every day on the NEC.



I was mostly wondering about building some new revenue-producing full-length domes (with reserved seats, as suggested elsewhere) for other routes in the east where they would work, such as the Adirondack and Vermonter which lost the last one for service this late summer-autumn. I wasn't at all considering the NEC - where occasionally the view out the regular window is less than attractive and I'm not sure what a dome would add.


----------



## jis (Aug 27, 2019)

Well, in order for one of those cars to operate out of New York Penn Station they have to meet the NEC height restrictions. Indeed there are many other parts of NEC where they could operate just fine. Even double stacks operate on certain parts of the NEC, just not through Penn Station/Newark area.

They could of course operate like the Great Dome used to on the Adirondack in which case it was attached/detached at Albany. Maybe the Vermonter could get it from Springfield. And of course it did operate on the Downeaster out of Boston North Station. Or any train south or west of Washington DC. Would work fine on the Cardinal or the Silvers/Palmetto (if hours of Pine Trees is something that people wish to watch that is  ).


----------

